# First Fattie



## bellevillesmoke (Aug 5, 2017)

Finally tried my first fattie today,
Just went basic for my first one with cheese only.  The bacon weave could have been better but it was a good learning experience.












20170805_090458.jpg



__ bellevillesmoke
__ Aug 5, 2017


















20170805_143916.jpg



__ bellevillesmoke
__ Aug 5, 2017


















20170805_144216.jpg



__ bellevillesmoke
__ Aug 5, 2017


----------



## ab canuck (Aug 5, 2017)

Way to go,   Looks good, How did it taste? did you use any specific seasonings or spices? First one is always a good learning step.


----------



## bellevillesmoke (Aug 6, 2017)

It was pretty good, didnt use any spices just used Bon Evans sausage. Your right it was a learning experience, i used packaged grated cheese which next time will grate real cheese instead.

I had smoked ribs and spam with it so was a bit of meat overload but was excited for the fattie lol













20170805_123239.jpg



__ bellevillesmoke
__ Aug 6, 2017


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 6, 2017)

It looks pretty darn good to me!

I give you a point for a fantastic looking first fattie!

Al


----------



## bellevillesmoke (Aug 6, 2017)

Thanks Al, much appreciated! :)


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 8, 2017)

BS, Good looking fatty !


----------



## greenguru (Aug 9, 2017)

So YUMMY I can say I'm HOOKED


----------

